# 1700 Bottlecap table with lights that pulse to music



## mericaa (Mar 3, 2013)

Here's the photo album:

http://dandujmich.imgur.com/

(poor)quality video of the lights:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J8nowogdJA


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks great. How bright do the lights get, and how long did it take to drink all of that beer? :yes:


----------



## mericaa (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks! 

The lights get pretty bright, not blinding or anything but you can see them in the daylight and when the lights are off the ceiling gets illuminated by the LED pulses.

About the beer, haha: I actually bought the caps off of Ebay to get the colors I needed to make a flag. I hadn't started a collection and wanted to build it over vacation. I have a collection started now though! :thumbup:


----------



## jardinier (Mar 27, 2013)

*Yess...*

Collected them ! :thumbup:


----------



## mericaa (Mar 3, 2013)

I finished my next project, which was an infinity mirror. To summarize, an infinity mirror is a box that gives the illusion of being much deeper than it actually is using a regular mirror and a two way mirror with lights in between. In this case I used a 50 RGB LED string that I can program using an arduino.

Again the photo album can be found here: http://dandujmich.imgur.com/ 

Any questions I'd be happy to answer!


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice work again! That's cool. I have to say that this is the first time I have seen an infinity mirror, and now I want to make one. 

Also, not to hijack, but what is that Dodge Wagon you have in the background of one of the pics?


----------



## mericaa (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks! If you decide to make one I recommend glass over acrylic for the mirrors, because the acrylic two way mirror I used was slightly concave which gave a distorted infinity effect. 

The station wagon is my dad's. Its a '73? dodge coronet station wagon. He's been into old cars since he was 16 so I guess he's where I get my DIY ambitions from.


----------

